# Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (from a Touareg) to the Phaeton



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

OEM Bluetooth module (to replace OnStar)








(This is my first attempt at a technical "how to" post, so please bear with me!)
NOTE - I should probably lay down some expectations for those of you interested in this modification:
1. The OnStar module is removed from the vehicle, rendering it inoperable (but it will cease to work in January anyway).
2. Thus far, this does not activate all phone features of the Infotainment unit - just muting and tones for pairing, disconnecting, and incoming calls.
3. A Parrot kit (or Motorola, etc.) would probably work just as well for less money, with more features, etc. - but please do not follow this post with, "My CK3100 does all that for much less!" (it would severely bruise my ego - haha)
Parts and costs:
7L6-035-729-H : Bluetooth module : 79.00-111.00 Euros on eBay.de (search for "VW Bluetooth Freisprecheinrichtung FSE") - I believe a 7L6-035-729-F may work also...
8P0-035-503-E : Bluetooth antenna : $15.02 from 1stVWparts.com
4E0-972-144 : 54-pin housing : $ 3.95 from 1stVWparts.com

Tools needed:
Torx 15(?) for the 9 bolts holding the electronics panel under the hat tray in the trunk
Dental pick (to release wires from OnStar connector 
Drill with 3/4" (flat) drill bit
VAG-COM cable and laptop
Steps:
I'll try not to go into the gory details of the install (plus I'm still trying to work a few things out) - instead I'll post links to the resources that I found:
Audi Telematics Replaced with Audi Bluetooth module for RNS-E
(Touareg) Factory Fitted Bluetooth
1. Open the trunk and turn off the car. 
2. Remove the 9 bolts holding the electronics panel up (7 around the perimiter and 2 on the center) - note which ones are longer so you don't mix them up!
3. Unplug the blue 42-pin OnStar connector by pushing the small tab holding the white lever, then swinging the lever from left to right; also unplug the purple and blue antennae.
4. Remove the screws holding the OnStar module bracket; note where the Bluetooth antenna goes (the Bluetooth module should have the screws facing up with theantenna on the left) - a hole will have to be drilled in the top left part of the bracket so it will fit.
5. Once drilled, the bracket can be reinstalled on the panel; the Bluetooth module should fit loosely in the OnStar bracket - I wedged some packing foam wrap to keep it snug in the bracket.
6. To change the 42-pin connector to the 54-pin connector, slide the white tab off the end of the blue OnStar plug and pull the wire loom out.
7. Use the dental pick to release the tabs on the following wires and put them in the new 54-pin housing:
OnStar	- Bluetooth
-------------------
pin 09	- to pin 17 (CAN High Infotainment, orange/purple)
pin 10	- to pin 08 (Audio Out [+], yellow)
pin 12	- to pin 11 (Inside Microphone [+], green)
pin 19	- to pin 02 (Ground, brown)
pin 30	- to pin 18 (CAN Low Infotainment, orange/brown)
pin 31	- to pin 09 (Audio Out [-], brown)
pin 33	- to pin 12 (Inside Microphone [-], black)
pin 34	- to pin 16 (Mute, purple/red)
pin 40	- to pin 01 (Battery Positive, red/white)
8. Once all wires are inserted into the 54-pin connector, insert the connector and seal everything back up.
9. For VAG-COM settings, you will notice you now have an "Address 77" instead of the Telematics Address 75; for this Address, you need to set the following:
CODE: 0000477 (4 = installed components, MFL and HU; 7 = English (US) language for voice control; 7 = English (US) language for DIS 
Adapting channel 133: 
1 = Blutooth activated
Adapting channel 134:
0 = handsfree over Bluetooth 
(Channel 135 is the pairing setting code; the default is 1234, but if you want to change it you can)
Once you have turned on the Bluetooth with channel 133 and 134, you should be able to pair your Bluetooth phone with the module. I use a Palm Treo 700w (Verizon), and when I turned on the Bluetooth to detect nearby devices, it showed up with "VOLKSWAGEN UHV". To pair with it I entered the code from channel 134 (1234) and heard a tone that indicated it had connected.
Now whenever I start my car, I get the confirmation tone that it is connected with my phone. WHen a call comes in, the radio mutes and a tone sounds. Hitting the "talk" button on the phone enables the microphone in the ceiling and the speakers; hitting the "end" button on the phone unmutes the stereo.
NOTE: I have not yet installed the steering wheel control with the phone buttons, but I would assume this would activate the call receive/end function instead of having to use the buttons on the phone.



_Modified by CLMims at 8:47 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (from a Touareg) to the Phaeton (CLMims)*

W O W .
Paging Rich @ OEMpl.US for the module...! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is a wonderful setup! The cellular radio in use remains on the phone, so it's a dead-simple setup. 
As described, this will work with any operator on any band, be it GSM 900, 1800, 1900, or CDMA or what will have you, so long as you use a Bluetooth-enabled phone.


_Modified by Itzmann at 8:57 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (from a Touareg) to the Phaeton (CLMims)*

Nice! You have PM...
Francisco, we have been waiting for this to be completed for a while. The module is available already, so we're going to jump on building a kit.










_Modified by OEMpl.us at 8:50 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (OEMpl.us)*

Congratulations on supplying us another new Phaeton feature and a big thank you to all that help devise the plan. Now I know what I want to ask Santa for Christmas, but the practical side in me says get the VW Real Driver (or similar) first. I still get a kick every time I press that magical keyless start button. Cheers!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Auzivision)*

There really is a Santa Claus.








Ok, Rich how much?
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (W126C)*

Hi Chris:
Wow, awesome work, and a really great post too!
I'm not much into phones, but I think I will buy this part and try the retrofit just for the heck of it. I already have the buttons on the steering wheel.
Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael! 
I would LOVE to know your take on this - I feel very close to a "real" bluetooth solution (where the PHONE button and display are integrated), but I believe the path I chose simply replaces the OnStar functionality.
I never activated my OnStar, so I cannot verify this - but if you pressed the OnStar button, did anything happen other than the radio muting?
I think in order to get the full "PHONE" functionality (with call information displayed on the screen) I think the T32 plug in the back of the Infotainment needs to be utilized somehow, which would involve messy wires being run and possibly even the J412 Phone and J758 Crossover modules being added...
PS - see if you can find the module from one of your VW contacts or from eBay.de - I think retail from the dealership is $650 or more!








PPS - any chance you might have/could find a European Touareg wiring diagram for this module? I have the pinouts, I was more curious to see if it showed where the wires went, such as to the Infotainment unit; there was one wire missing from the OnStar (pin 13, the "K-wire diagnosis connection") that was mapped in the Audi Bluetooth module that I wonder might be tied to the Y24 Instrument cluster/J533 Data Link Connector...
Bluetooth Module Pinouts:
(Thanks to blackheathen in Sydney from the Touareg boards for this!)
-----------------------------
1 V+
2 V-
3 Telephone ON
8 Audio LF Signal out +
9 Audio LF Signal Out -
10 Screening Term 31
11 Mic in +
12 Mic in -
15 K Line
16 Mute
17 CAN Hi
18 Can Lo
37 Switched positive term for phone charging
39 Term 31 -ve
41 Interface to mob phone Term 30
42 Mic Out +
43 Mic out -
44 Screening Term 31
45 Audio LF Sig input +
46 Audio LF Sig Input -
47 Wakeup lead to phone bracket
49 Serial Tx comms with tele bracket +ve
50 Serial Tx comms with tele bracket -ve
51 Serial Rx comms with tele bracket +ve
52 Serial Rx comms with tele bracket -ve 


_Modified by CLMims at 7:58 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Chris,
Do you plan to try/test the steering wheel buttons soon? Super job and many thanks. This is what I've been waiting for. Now I know what I want for Christmas.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (from a Touareg) to the Phaeton (CLMims)*

Outstanding work Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Hi Chris:
Responses embedded...

_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_I never activated my OnStar, so I cannot verify this - but if you pressed the OnStar button, did anything happen other than the radio muting?

Well, so far as the rest of the Phaeton was concerned, no, nothing happened other than the radio muted. The OnStar controller is (was) pretty much self-contained. When you pressed an OnStar button, that sent a signal directly to the OnStar controller, and the OnStar controller did everything from that point on. The only signal it sent out to the rest of the car was a signal to mute the radio.
The phone buttons on the steering wheel are totally different. They hook up to the Steering Wheel controller (controller 16). So, when you press one of them, the signal is processed by the steering wheel controller, then sent out as a digital signal over the CAN bus. The phone controller (could be one of many phone controllers - early European D-net fixed phone, later removable Nokia phone, present European Bluetooth module) would notice that signal and react accordingly. In other words, a common communications system (the infotainment CAN bus) was being used, not a dedicated wire on the OnStar system.
Try pressing the volume up or volume down buttons on your steering wheel when you are making a call, and see what happens. If the system reacts, there is a "probability" that it will also react if you retrofit phone buttons to the steering wheel.

_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_I think in order to get the full "PHONE" functionality (with call information displayed on the screen) I think the T32 plug in the back of the Infotainment needs to be utilized somehow, which would involve messy wires being run and possibly even the J412 Phone and J758 Crossover modules being added...

I actually doubt that very much. I don't see any provision in the Bluetooth module pinouts that you provided for any kind of direct (analog) signal to answer the phone, hang up the call, etc.

_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_...there was one wire missing from the OnStar (pin 13, the "K-wire diagnosis connection") that was mapped in the Audi Bluetooth module...

Disregard that - Phaetons do not use K-wire for diagnosis, they use the CAN bus. The OnStar controller also had a K-wire connection, if I remember correctly, and I don't think it was utilized. It's just there to provide functionality under other circumstances (e.g. fitment in another vehicle, perhaps).
-------------------------
It's interesting to look at the pinouts for the Bluetooth module that you provided. I don't see any dedicated (analog) connections for functions other than hooking up a fax machine (pins 49 to 52). This kind of implies that any commands to the device need to be transmitted by CAN. That's good news so far as Phaeton integration is concerned, but keep in mind I am speculating about this.
Michael


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

Rich, when can I drop mine off?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_I think in order to get the full "PHONE" functionality (with call information displayed on the screen) I think....

Whoa, one step at a time.
Getting caller ID displayed is going to be a real minefield, because that is very dependent on how well the individual phone being used complies with all sorts of standards for passing information. I did a lot of beta-testing for Garmin when they first brought out GPS units that had Bluetooth capability for call display, and one phone would work, another would not, etc...
On top of all that, we still don't know what kind of functionality is designed into that Bluetooth controller. It might just be "Bluetooth Handsfree", in which case the device won't even have a clue about caller ID. Perhaps check to see if Touareg users have ever seen caller ID.
Best to first see if you can get "send and end" functionality by way of the steering wheel buttons. Thats a far more basic (lower functionality specification) step. Remember that when the phone rings, the car will notice it (it has to, in order to mute the sound when the phone starts ringing). So, it's logical that you should be able to send a signal from the car to the phone that says "Answer the call" - because you can do that with even the most simple over-the-ear Bluetooth headset, it's part of the lowest-level specification for Bluetooth handsfree capability.
Whether or not the *Phaeton *will display caller ID depends entirely on whether or not the *Bluetooth controller* has been designed to listen for that data string when the phone starts ringing, and whether or not the Bluetooth controller recognizes (or even hears) the caller ID data string depends on whether the phone is designed to send it out along with the ring notification - and whether or not the folks who wrote the firmware for the phone respected the BSIG (Bluetooth Special Interest Group) specifications for parsing the signal.
Bottom line: First go for "send and end" (hang up / initiate call / answer phone) capability via the steering wheel controller, then think about investigating caller ID.
Remember that with the latest 'Bluetooth rSAP' technology, the controller in the car takes over all the functions of the phone - transmitting the signal, receiving the incoming voice signal, all that stuff. With Bluetooth handsfree technology, the car is nothing more than a 5,400 lb Bluetooth headset.







The phone itself is still running the show, placing the calls, transmitting the signal, etc. etc. That raises another point - have you hooked the phone up to the antenna cable between the two front seats? If you do, you will notice a significant improvement in call quality and signal strength. For those with W12 Phaetons (and metallized glass), it can be almost impossible to use a cell phone in the car unless you hook up to the external antenna.
Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the reply Michael; I suppose you are right in regards to the caller ID an such being displayed - I guess I was thinking since the wired version of the phone in the Phaeton had this functionality with the Nokia, perhaps there was some way to get it to display with the bluetooth module...
I wonder if a patch wire run from the MUTE pin on the Bluetooth module the to the back of the J523's T8h/pin 2 (similar to the OnStar mute dashed-line wire in Telematics with Cellular Telephone preparation.pdf)
would at least have the "adjust volume" screen flash up (like in Spockcat's mod):











_Modified by CLMims at 8:26 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

No, I don't think so. The mute pin is kind of a DIN (German Industrial Norm) specification for any kind of car radio equipment - if you pull it to ground, you mute the entertainment audio.
Are you not getting automatic muting of the entertainment audio now when the phone rings or when you begin to use the phone?
Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

Yes, I have the mute capability (I was trying to trigger a response on the display). 
I wonder if the different MUTE locations (one in the OnStar plug, one in the T8 plug mentioned above, and one in the T32 plug) all have different sub-actions, such as triggering a message on the screen?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

I don't think so.
Without having wiring diagrams to refer to, I am pretty sure that they all relate to exactly the same action - providing a ground signal to the appropriate pin on the back of the 'radio' (in the case of the Phaeton, this is the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head) so that the entertainment audio is muted.
Michael


----------



## Fay-uh-ton (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

This is exactly what I've been waiting for. Now I just need someone to supply me with a grocery list of items to buy and another person to install it.








I want one!!!!!
Thanks Chris and Michael - I don't know how you do it but I'm glad you do.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Fay-uh-ton)*

Sean,
The installation will be a piece of cake. (from what I see) But I think working out a few more bugs here has some importance. I want this as much as anyone. Let's be sure of what all this will do. Then there is no disappointment with the end result. I'm so impressed so for I will be adding this MOD as is.
As for the install, we have some push button starts to install in Chicago after the first of the year. Come on out and I'm sure we can do the phone thing for you. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Keep up the good work guys.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (W126C)*

Brent:
I'll probably be in Olathe a couple of times during Q1 2008, so let's co-ordinate.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (sethdallob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethdallob* »_Rich, when can I drop mine off?









Soon Seth. I'm working on a package with Chris and should hopefully have it ready to go by early next month. 
BTW - Your Pepsi One is waiting for your return. I don't know how much longer I can keep Mark away from it.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Any updates?
Regards,
Brent


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (W126C)*

I should get my steering wheel button in a day or so - once installed I'll test and give an update on the functionality...


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

UPDATE:
I received the steering wheel unit from OEMPL.US (Thanks Rich!) and installed it last night; however, I am sorry to say that it does NOT provide any additional functionality, as Michael had predicted...
This is with a straight install, no VAG-COM changes - I do not know if something could be tweaked or not to make the buttons work (besides adding a Parrot kit!)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Chris:
Can you confirm that the second digit from the right (the 'tens' digit) in your J523 (controller 07) is set to 2? This is what tells the J523 that the car has a phone installed.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Also, just another last minute thought - enter a value of 00 (two zeros) in adaptation channel 0 (zero) of your steering wheel controller (controller 16) and then test, then save that value. It is sometimes necessary to do this when you change components attached to a controller, in order to cause the controller to "take a new inventory" of what is attached to it.
It's a long shot, but try it...
Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

I did set the J523 Controller (07) so that the second digit from the right was a '2' to activate the phone; however, I cannot seem to access the Adaption section of Controller 16/Steering wheel in VAG-COM. 
I use a Key-COM cable from Ross-Tech; would the Hex-CAN have this functionality? I've also noticed I cannot access the Radio (56) Controller either, but I thought the Phaeton did not have access to this... can you access either with your cable?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Hi Chris,
I'm not sure on the HEX vs KEY. Is the VAG-COM asking for the security code before you try to access the Adaption?
Regards,
Brent


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (W126C)*

Hi Brent, I was not prompted for a security code for the Adaption section, it was just grayed out (un-clickable); I cannot remember if the security code button was grayed out either, but I do not have a shop manual with the code (or know what it might be)...


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Shop Code: 01065
Security Code: 31564
Just another shot in the dark.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_Hi Brent, I was not prompted for a security code for the Adaption section, it was just grayed out (un-clickable)...

Ooops, my error. Not all controllers allow adaptation, that particular controller (steering wheel) might not have that functionality.
Sorry - I am in Toronto, my car is on the west coast, so I am working from memory here.
Michale


----------



## CA_W12 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

How far are you with your kit? Your last projection was early Jan...
CA is mandating handsfree by July 08 and this would just be the most sensible solution I have read about.


----------



## cwerfel (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Chris,
Great work! From the post http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html the author lists the following options for the steeringwheel spec in addition to the setting for "MFL and HU" which you have already set:
x?xxx: type (Steeringwheel) 
0 - non multifunction steering wheel 
1 - standard steering wheel 
2 - modular steering wheel 
Have you tried:
CODE: 0002477 (2 = modular steering wheel, 4 = installed components, MFL and HU; 7 = English (US) language for voice control; 7 = English (US) language for DIS
or
CODE: 0002477 (2 = modular steering wheel, 8 = installed components, MFL and HU and K-line; 7 = English (US) language for voice control; 7 = English (US) language for DIS
Not sure what a "K-Line" is but it seems like the steeringwheel spec might control wether or not the BT module is even looking for phone controls on the CAN bus.
Just a suggestion but I'm in either way as soon as OEMPL has us hooked up!
Chris


_Modified by cwerfel at 6:49 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

At the Spanish Touareg forum, they've integrated quite a range of things into their NAV units, such as onboard PCs or Macs, Phone, Backup Cameras, etc. This is easier for them because their system allows direct AV/audio inputs directly to the radio, which ours apparently does not.
Anyway, after a bit of reading, I have the following hypotheses regarding CLMims pioneering BT Module work. Please shoot them down as needed:
(a) Touaregs "which have factory phone prep" install BT Module 7L6-035-729-H and instantly get phone number data display and other services on the MFI Y24 next to the speedometer, plus steering wheel button functionality.
(b) Touaregs "which do not have factory phone prep" install BT 7L6-035-729-H and only get microphone/audio mute/loudspeaker phone -NO CALL INFO data and NO STEERING BUTTON functionality, even if one installs the buttons. This is the same as CLMims on Phaeton. http://www.forotouareg.com/200...47346
(c) Apparently, one Touareg as in (b) was able to get MFI Y-24 to display call info data by using VAG-COM, but still could not enable steering buttons http://www.forotouareg.com/200...47857
(d) In one Touareg that was as in (b), the person managed to enable Steering Button functionality! But their BT Module WAS NOT 7L6-035-729-H, instead it was a Parrot BT module AND he bought a CANBUS module that interprets the phone steering button inputs and sends them to the Parrot BT Module. No MFI Y24 functionality other than a sign that says "Phone", though. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3120147
(e) This diagram apparently shows that 2 additional boxes beyond BT Module 7L6-035-729-H are used in factory (a) case, Box 17 and Box 16: http://www.forotouareg.com/200...47227 
(f) (Speculative) All that CLMims retrofit is doing is plugging 7L6-035-729-H where the Onstar module used to be; effectively, similar results could be achieved by rewiring and plugging 7L6-035-729-H directly to the back of the Phaeton radio and enabling the "mute" ground socket. Evidence: (b)
(g) (Speculative) At least another box in addition to 7L6-035-729-H is needed to be installed that can interpret the steering wheel phone commands and pass them on to 7L6-035-729-H. Evidence: (a), (e) and (d).
(h) (Speculative) If MFI Y24 is the same part number on Touareg as in Phaeton, maybe MFI Y24 can be VAG COMmed into displaying phone dial data, even if no additional boxes are installed. Evidence: (c)

Since it looks as if the full phone installation that Fighterguy made for MY 05 is not possible for MY 04, I look forward to installing CLMim's solution!


_Modified by Itzmann at 11:36 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Does "which have factory phone prep" mean Phaetons with the "Phone" button on the Infotainment screen?
This is getting exciting...


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_Does "which have factory phone prep" mean Phaetons with the "Phone" button on the Infotainment screen?
This is getting exciting...

Regrettably, no. Factory Phone Prep will have a cradle in the center console and the 7-button control installed on the steering wheel directly from the factory.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Itzmann)*

Wow, you guys are really doing your homework!
I hate to betray my fellow 2004 Phaeton owners, but I have an "in-between" model (late 2004) which has the newer J523 with a PHONE button and the antenna wire in the center console, so I don't know if I can accurately show what an early J523 w/o a PHONE button would do; in any case, the pic of the modules wired together was insightful, it helped explain some errors I was getting for the Bluetooth module (Address 77):
2 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
I believe in order to activate the Phone screens on the MFD or Y24 you would need #16 in the pic, which is the Operating Elec. and Telephone Control (J412); also, as Eric found out doing the Cell Phone retrofit, you also need the J758 Switchover module even if the OnStar module is ripped out (the J523 is hardwired to look for it).
BTW, #17 in the pic is the Steering Column Control Unit (J527) 
As far as VAG-COM-ing goes: it seems the Spanish guy who set his Y24 to display incoming numbers was able to do so by changing the code for the Radio (Address 56), which unfortunately is not accessible on the Phaeton (unless there is a way to "turn it on" through adaption of Address 7 or something)...
I have a copy of a 2006 ElsaWin that I was going to try and figure out the Touareg wiring setup with Cell Phone and Bluetooth then compare that with the Phaeton - I'm hoping that with the Cell Phone Retrofit the Bluetooth module will work with the Cell Phone retrofit so that the display shows the info from an incoming call, text, etc.
For those without a PHONE button, I'n not sure what a solution might be - it could be possible that the setup would work with the steering wheel controls (just "blind", without the screens) or you could try tapping in to the back of the J523's MUTE pin (similar to the Touareg post that Spockat did) - for this, though, I would go with the Parrot MULTICAN kit, since you would not have all the MFD screens anyway (and probably more features).


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_but I have an "in-between" model (late 2004) which has the newer J523 with a PHONE button and the antenna wire in the center console

Hold on a second!
What do you use the PHONE button on the infotainment device for?
I was under the impression that your phone functionality with the Touareg BT Module was limited to:
- upon a call, mute the radio, use car speakers to output phone sound, use old OnStar mic to capture sound
If this is correct, this is the equivalent of the non-phone prepped Touareg, which is basically using a characteristic that PanEuropean has described as "standard on European radios" whereby any device which provides a ground to a standardized so-designated plug in the back of the radio then can feed external audio to the amp. I know your setup is more sophisticated in that it does not go straight to the radio, since you are plugging where the OnStar used to be, but the interrupt mechanism looks identical to me.
If the above is correct, I don't see why this would not work on an early version '04 that has no "Phone" button. Early '04s also have the mobile antenna plug in the forward center armrest.
What do you think? 


_Modified by Itzmann at 8:03 AM 1-25-2008_


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Itzmann)*

anyone in the chicagoland area has this device working?
i would like to see t before i buy it.
thanks.


----------



## cwerfel (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Itzmann)*

Itzmann,
I believe you are correct. What Chris is trying to do with the phone button comment and newer J523, I believe, would be to try to get the "full monty" phone data/display implementation. I'd be curious to see if the cutover switch and telephone module tricked the J523 into working in full function phone mode.
That said, if he/we can get the standard steering wheel buttons or 7 button module to be recognized by the BT module you should have all the capability you described. I am going to try to get a Parrot module with CAN interface wired into my Onstar port this weekend and see if the Parrot device can recognize the steering wheel buttons. I am still hoping to attempt they Touareg implementation once Rich gets the parts.
Chris, did you have a chance to try programming the BT with the steering wheel bits I posted the other night?
Chris


_Modified by cwerfel at 2:07 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (vah)*

Victor,
Since you have the Parrot MK6100, they just put out a firmware update which dramatically improves the 6100 performance. You can get it from Parrot's website under the support tab.


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Itzmann)*

I saw this new product at the Las Vegas CES show and passed along the info to Chris aka Chris428.
http://www.parrotshopping.com/...49016
Itzmann's comment caught my eye. Unlike Chris aka CLMims, my hope is to just use a bluetooth enabled phone and this Parrot Multican control box to route the call through my steering wheel buttons. If you read the spec materials, the buttons serve to answer, hang up, etc. My Phaety is an early 2004, so I would want to install the 7 button set on my steering wheel, and hope that the wires would work.
I realize that having a "can" in a product name does not solve all the problems since can interfaces are extremely specific to all vehicles. What I can offer the group is the business card of the technical service manager for Parrot who I met at the Parrot booth in Vegas.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (aupieddecochon)*

Here is the technical documentation for the device that Brian refers to above. The Touareg steering wheel looks very much like the Phaeton steering wheel (it is the same part), but the steering wheel controllers are different, thus it is not safe to assume that the part will work. It's *probable *that it will work, but someone will have to try it out first.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:37 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (noahas)*

thanks noaha.
i will get the update, eventhough my parrot is working fine.
but still i would like to see how this new system works as well.
(one day i will add a rear camera as well).
victor


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (vah)*

Hi Victor,
Here is your backup camera device:
http://www.navtv.com/manuals/BNTKIT/Bentley.pdf
Saw this in the promotional material that Nav-TV had on display. Got all excited for a second that we had a Bentley/Phaeton device for bluetooth OEM integration but it turned out to be just the b/u camera.
All of you electrical experts will have to tell me if this is for MY 2004, 2005, or 2006, or ....







all three!!!!
Brian


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (aupieddecochon)*

thank you, Brian.
i should get my car beck around 2/15 (a small accident). and will try to see how essy is to do the camera.
this website is always so helpfull.


----------



## terrapingrad88 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Chris:
GREAT posts on updating your Phaeton from OnStar to Bluetooth. Your postings gave me the reason to purchase my 2004 Phaeton recently as intergrated Bluetooth is a must have for me. I ready to do your Bluetooth upgrade. Three challenges/questions:
1. Any progress in getting the caller i.d., and other call in progress information to appear in the center display? Sounds like I have a late 2004 unit with a PHONE buttion like your Phaeton.
2. Any progress in using the steering wheel controls to work with your Bluetooth upgrade? 
3. The VAG COM settling changes you recommend are frankly beyond my expertise.







Would you point me to a step by step on how to change VAG COM settings?
I am in D.C. so if you are game in helping me out in the install, I would be greatful.







Otherwise, I would need to convince my dealer to do it. I appreciate your help.
Thanks!
Chuck


_Modified by terrapingrad88 at 9:55 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (terrapingrad88)*

I apologize for not having any more information on this, I have not had much time/$$$ to experiment further; however, I will post a couple of my "speculations":
I am still hypothesizing that in order to get any information on the screen the J412 is needed - I believe this is what "turns on" the PHONE functionality of the Infotainment unit...
I have not been able to get the steering wheel controls to work no matter what coding I put in with VAG-COM (I feel this is also tied to the J412 in order to work properly) - the exception to this would be to order the Parrot Multi-CAN controller, but I don't know if this only works with Parrot or other Bluetooth units...
I hope to acquire a J412 and switchover module soon, and test with the Touareg Bluetooth module; if I can duplicate the setup in the Touareg, I feel 90% confident that the Bluetooth-on-screen might be a possibility...


----------



## terrapingrad88 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Chris:
Thanks for the reply. I would be glad to pay for the J412 and switchover module to give it a try in my Phaeton if you could help me with it.







Also, I need to install the Bluetooth module and do the VAG-COM. If you are game, please email me at [email protected] and we can plan this out.
Thanks!
Chuck


----------



## dish_dr (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Any ideas on who can help me with this in Houston Texas?


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (dish_dr)*

anyone had it done in the chicagoland area?
i would like to see how it looks done.
victor


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (vah)*

By any chance have you guys read the most recent posts in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3 ?
The technical aspects of what you're trying to accomplish are way above my head, but I just wanted to see if this new bluetooth adapter might offer you any food for thought.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (remrem)*

For those of you interested in the VW bluetooth adapter experiment (unsuccessful thus far) for Phaetons with factory phone set-up check out this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## dsolis (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (remrem)*

I am trying to catch up with the latest on this thread as I am now under the california hands free law. 
1. Am having difficulty finding the bluetooth module on ebay, but am wondering if the audi bluetooth unit would work as well
http://cgi.ebay.de/AUDI-VW-FSE...wItem
2. Has anyone been able to get the 7 button steering wheel control to answer and end a phone call?
3. Has there been a better bluetooth solution that i just havent found on the forum.

Also, I have an early (may) 2004 model, which does not have any phone functionality, but does have the cable in the center console which i am assuming is the external antenna hook up, any insight on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for any help, I have greatly appreciated all of the information on the forum.
dan s.


_Modified by dsolis at 3:19 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (dsolis)*

We are now offering this retrofit on our website and we are looking for a test vehicle in the SoCal area. If you are interested please contact us via email at: [email protected]


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

sent you an email.


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

I would be interested too.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Based on several email conversations, I feel we should be more clear about this. We will offer free installation and configuration for the first local customer, but the product price will be as indicated on our website.


----------



## speedntktz (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

How does this work if your car did not come with on-star?


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speedntktz)*

I would think as long as you could connect the following it should work:
pin 17 (CAN High Infotainment, orange/purple)
pin 08 (Audio Out [+], yellow)
pin 11 (Inside Microphone [+], green)
pin 02 (Ground, brown)
pin 18 (CAN Low Infotainment, orange/brown)
pin 09 (Audio Out [-], brown)
pin 12 (Inside Microphone [-], black)
pin 16 (Mute, purple/red)
pin 01 (Battery Positive, red/white)
I believe Eric (FighterGuy) found some of these wires connected to other components in the trunk and spliced into them; they should also be available on the back of the J523 head unit...


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Rich, way to go on offering a retrofit kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you think your contacts at Kufatec could create a 42-pin-female-to-54-pin-male connector? (It might make installs more easy!)


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

You read my mind Chris! We just need to know the p/n for the connector that attaches to the OnStar unit. Do you have it?? From there, the adapter is nooo problem!


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

I don't know if there is one as a "stand-alone" part, but I'll look at the old OnStar module I have and see if there is a number on it somewhere (maybe there is a Tyco part number or something).


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Rich, I just unearthed the old OnStar box and from the blue socket on the side of the module I was able to see two Tyco numbers:
0-1534519-3
0-1534520-3
I did a search on their site and found the following:
PIN HEADER HOUSING 42 POS., BLUE
(Think this might do the trick?)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

Chris M.:
I installed the controller PN 7L6 035 729 H today, and am getting two error codes. From reading your post on this topic over in the Touareg forum, I think you may have encountered these codes yourself, and therefore might know what the solution is.
Here's the diagnostic scan report from my car, after having installed the controller IAW your instructions at this post: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (from a Touareg) to the Phaeton 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L6 035 729 H HW: 7L6 035 729 H
Component: FSE_275x H21 0030 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 00000000547962
Coding: 0000477
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
I have no functionality - my phone does not recognize the Bluetooth system in the car. 
Any suggestions?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

Well - a tiny bit more progress. I managed to get my portable phone (a RIM phone) to pair with the car. I suppose this is good news, it implies that the Bluetooth box that I installed in the car is functional. However...
...I can't talk on the phone. If someone calls me, the stereo keeps playing, if I push the 'answer' button on the telephone (forget the steering wheel, we're nowhere near that yet), I can't hear anything through the phone because it is paired up with this 5,400 pound handsfree unit, but the car doesn't twig that there is a phone call in progress and I keep enjoying the music from the stereo.
Curious.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

Here's the properties for the Volkswagen bluetooth unit (the box that I installed in place of the OnStar box):


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
Here is the last scan I have with the Bluetooth working (I'm sorry I don't have a newer one - my work replaced the laptop I was using with the VAG-COM and I need to order a USB adapter from Ross-tech); it was great talking to you earlier, let me know if you have any other questions!
(BTW, The errors in #5 and #34 have since been fixed):
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Friday,21,December,2007,00:41:48:59896
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20071016
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34
36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
VIN: WVWAF63D148011763 Mileage: 76400km/47472miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.LBL
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0040
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
16840 - EVAP System: Very Small Leak Detected 
P0456 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.LBL
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 C HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 *
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.LBL
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0137452
Shop #: WSC 01065
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
1 Fault Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0220
Coding: 0500325
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1145
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.LBL
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934
Coding: 0012359
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.LBL
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0005121
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
01302 - Control Module for Telematic (J499) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065
2 Faults Found:
00140 - Right Front Body Acceleration Sensor (G342) 
011 - Open Circuit
01583 - Leak in System Detected 
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 1A HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065
Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
Part No: 3D0 909 610 B
Component: 3I HDSG 2320
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010304
Shop #: WSC 09016
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS Labels: 3D0-959-860.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.LBL
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L6 035 729 H HW: 7L6 035 729 H
Component: FSE_275x H21 0030
Coding: 0000477
Shop #: WSC 98765
2 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 34
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 34
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another thought I had pertaining to the fuses:
I have not had a chance to try the J412/R36 Touareg module I have with my Bluetooth setup (I was hoping it would "activate" the on-screen display) - however, one thing I have noticed from the wiring diagrams is that the European models with the J526 phone module have power running through Fuse #28 and #63; these are the same that run to the J412 in the NAR cars with cell phone prep. In the Bluetooth installation described previously in this post, power is "borrowed" from fuse #37 and #62 (previously for the J499 OnStar)m which maybe is leading the system into thinking the J499 is still active, hence the "no signal" errors on Module 19. 
I'm wondering if since you have a ROW J523 if it is actually looking for something to be at the end of a run from fuses #28 and #63, since it wouldn't have anything on the end of #37 and #62....









_Modified by CLMims at 8:12 PM 3-9-2009_


_Modified by CLMims at 11:50 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (CLMims)*

I found this discussion in the archive and now I am wondering if Spockcat's thoughts from several years ago might provide any further insight:
OnStar Discussion
The wiring diagrams are interesting.
Michael


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Hi Michael,
I've had a hard time finding this wonderful upgrade by CLMims again...
Would you mind adding it to the TOC ?
And then, a question for those who have done this upgrade. Any chance this works on an European Phaeton (I think we don't have OnStar).
Thanks,
P.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

I would guess that it could work on a ROW Phaeton (since the module I use came from German eBay!) I don't know what the latest revision is for the part (7L6 035 729 H), but this part works fine with my 2004 J523 software version (0220). I'm not sure if newer software versions in Europe would conflict with the older Bluetooth units or not, but maybe someone in the parts department could cross-reference by year...
To get the Bluetooth module to work without the OnStar, try the following pin mappings rom behind the Infotainment/J523:

T32 pin 01....microphone (+).......Bluetooth module pin 11
T32 pin 17....microphone (-)........Bluetooth module pin 12
T20 pin 07....Tel. Audio (+).........Bluetooth module pin 08
T20 pin 12....Tel. Audio (-)..........Bluetooth module pin 09
T8h pin 2......mute.....................Bluetooth module pin 16
The remaining pins might be able to be spliced from the wires going into the Infotainment but I cannot confirm as I have not tested this! (I do know that you should never cut the CAN wires at the same time):
T32 pin 15......CAN (i) high..........Bluetooth module pin 17
T32 pin 31......CAN (i) low............Bluetooth module pin 18
T8h pin 7........Power (fuse 17).....Bluetooth module pin 1
T8h pin 8........Ground.................Bluetooth module pin 2
(T32 is the big green plug, while T20 is the top portion of the combo-DIN plug; T8h is the bottom 8-pin plug, the middle 8-pin plug is for headphone connections)


_Modified by CLMims at 12:30 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael,
Did you ever get this to work for you?
Thanks,


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Itzmann)*

No, I had problems with it when I first installed it, then I got busy at work and abandoned the project.
I think Chris Mims got it working OK, though.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_No, I had problems with it when I first installed it

Right.
My concern, exactly. CLMims' car was a very late '04 production car with the "Phone" button whereas mine was built in Nov '03, if memory serves, and certainly does not have the "Phone" button.
Now I speculate that the presence or absence of the "Phone" button does not matter, but am concerned that the _firmware_ version on one or several of the components in my car may be too old for the BT module, which, considering its nontrivial $760 price at OEMpl.us, so I'm rather hesitant to take the plunge.
So maybe I'll keep using my phone without handsfree, like the Texas Bugatti guy. http://www.google.com/hostedne...dex=0


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Itzmann)*

Hi Francisco,
I've been using the Bluetooth from the Toureg (part # 7L6 035 729 H) for quite a while now without a problem; I don't think the PHONE buton would affect the operation since it seems to work independently of the J412/Nokia box - however, since it is not "tied" to any phone functions you also do not get onscreen or steering wheel control functionality when a call comes in (and you have to accept/end calls with the phone's buttons, which isn't really hands-free!)
One other difference that my car has that may or may not make a difference is the Infotainment software version: *220*. I was wondering if this might have played a factor in Michael's unit not working, or if the Canadian NAR models differed slightly somehow (or if adding a ROW Infotainment unit and TV tuner in a NAR car affects it somehow!)








I have a Touareg J412/phone module that I have been putting off trying to see if I can get the full package to work (Bluetooth/Onscreen/Steering Wheel controls), but I am trying to locate a wiring diagram for a 2006 model (no OnStar) that had the phone package - hopefully the need for the switchover module could be bypassed...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (Itzmann)*

Hi Francisco:
Lemme think here...
Chris installed the module in his car without any difficulty and it works well. I installed the same part in my car and it didn't work.
Chris has identified some key differences between his car and mine:
*1)* He has SW 220, I have SW 223 - I don't think that makes any difference at all.
*2)* Chris has a North American spec J523 (the front information display and control head), I have a European spec one. This might be significant, but I really can't say. FWIW, I have a phone button - but, we don't know if a phone button is even a prerequsite, because this Bluetooth unit does not support caller ID, etc., which the OEM Phaeton phone installation did. This is simply a Bluetooth handsfree unit, not a fully intergrated phone.
*3)* It is possible that the Bluetooth hardware unit (the part) shipped to me is defective - but, I have no way of testing it.
If you want, I can remove the controller and antenna from my car and ship them both to you (no charge) - if it works in your car, great, you can pay me for it. If it doesn't work, that suggests that the part might be defective, in which case you can ship the part to OEM Plus and they will ship me a replacement.
Over to you.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Bluetooth (PanEuropean)*

Excellent. Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## markmckitrick (Oct 3, 2009)

I would like to try this on my 04 V10 Touareg. Is this still the best route to go for bluetooth with todays technology? Also, I don't have the vag equipment. Were you able to make a plug and play. Thanks this is a great forum.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (markmckitrick)*

Hi Mark,
Sorry for the delay in a response; I would think this could be retrofitted to a Touareg (since the Bluetooth part came from a Touareg!)
Check this post out, it is where I got a lot of information as to how the Bluetooth module works: http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
An alternative would be the Parrot kit, which allows for steering wheel button functionality (even if you do not have the telephone buttons):
https://www.1stvwparts.com/pro...=1090
I don't know if anyone has tried this for a Phaeton or a Touareg, but if you do please CC this forum us on the results!


----------

